# swollen tongue and slight drooling



## lil momma (Oct 22, 2012)

my recently adopted feril cat is having trouble eating as her tongue is swollen and drools a little. she has three kittens that are almost weaned but my concern is that she needs to eat. she doesn't seem to have any pain as i have rubbed around her chin etc and she is breathing just fine plus purring but cant groom herself or her babies. what can i do to help her and give her to eat?:-(


----------

